# 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 by Audio-X



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

After a long wait, and a lot of grief from my friends, I've finally started on my build. Here's the patient...a 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 quad-cab. If I had kids, I probably would have opted for the crew cab, but I prefer to have a longer bed. With the bed extender, I can carry a full-sized sheet of plywood laying flat in the bed.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Here's the HU that I'm installing:




























I had a helluva time getting everything soldered, because my tip was burn up to the point that I couldn't even tin it. 









I didn't have another one on-hand, so I had to order a replacement...and here it is


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

The DMH-C5500NEX has an 8" capacitive touch screen, and Metra just released a dash kit specifically for it. It's one of the best looking kits I've ever seen:



















As you might have noticed, this unit has a separate screen that connects to the hidden radio box via a data cable. This means I didn't have to hack up the dash to get a double-din to fit.

I did have to take apart half the dash to run wires, though. Here's the pigtail that plugs into the steering wheel clockspring harness









Everything is controlled via a iDataLink Maestro RR









Here she is all buttoned up and playing









More to come...


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

It begins!

Woot!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Bout time... Lol! J/k

That dash kit looks super clean and stock!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Love the CAJ sticker! I need me one of those. I wonder who could hook ole’ salty up? Ha!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



saltyone said:


> Love the CAJ sticker! I need me one of those. I wonder who could hook ole’ salty up? Ha!


Just shoot me a PM


----------



## Silver-n-black (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Nice work, seem like you are going a different route.


----------



## ribrown (May 2, 2012)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

What else are you planning to install in that truck?

Very interested


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Wow the Metra dash kit an Pio HU look great! Really interested to get your feedback on that solution with the Maestro kit. Any chance you can retain/use some of the factory USB ports?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



ribrown said:


> What else are you planning to install in that truck?
> 
> Very interested


Seeing as how I don't really know for sure, it's hard to answer that question. I have several options available right now.



ajt976 said:


> Wow the Metra dash kit an Pio HU look great! Really interested to get your feedback on that solution with the Maestro kit. Any chance you can retain/use some of the factory USB ports?


I've got a couple of wrinkles I need to iron out...backup camera not working, screen keeps reverting to a previous screen, etc. I'm thinking it's something wonky in the Maestro, I'm going to investigate further tonight. One of the big disappointments with this radio (besides a lack of wireless CarPlay) is that it only has one USB port. I've got a mountable extension, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to do a custom center console, so it will go there.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Welcome to the wonderful world of trucking.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Long time, no see, my friend! I hope life is treating you well


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Lol life is treating me like it owns me, oh wait it does lol.


----------



## gfjardim (Jul 8, 2019)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



BigAl205 said:


> One of the big disappointments with this radio (besides a lack of wireless CarPlay) is that it only has one USB port. I've got a mountable extension, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to do a custom center console, so it will go there.


Most head units let you install a USB hub on them, may worth testing it.

PS. Just searched here and apparently Pioneer doesn't allow USB hubs on their units. It's a shame.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Nice truck! I have an ‘18 Z71 myself. I left the factory hu and used a Nav-TV. That pioneer and dash kit look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Scribed for this... been waiting years:surprised::laugh:


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



Truthunter said:


> Scribed for this... been waiting years:surprised::laugh:


:bash:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



Truthunter said:


> Scribed for this... been waiting years:surprised::laugh:


Oh Ryan that's a low blow:laugh:


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

I was having issues with the system...backup camera wasn't switching on in reverse, and the system would periodically flake out to where it would automatically revert to the phone screen. I could press another button, it would change for a split second, then go back to phone. It seemed to work fine when I started up the system, but hitting the turn signal the first time would cause it to spaz out.

I fixed the backup camera issue...I'm slightly colorblind, especially between blue and purple, so I had the blue/white wire from the Maestro hooked up to the purple/white of the radio harness, and vice-versa. It's working fine now.

I pulled the Maestro, re-flashed it, and it seemed to be doing okay until I tried adjusting time alignment while sitting at a drive-thru. It didn't change screens on me, but I lost most (but not all) steering wheel controls. I pulled into a parking spot, rebooted everything, and it worked fine all the way to work. As long as it doesn't flake on my while driving, I can deal with not making adjustments without restarting. I'm going to try a few more troubleshooting ideas before I start a thread on the Maestro's forum.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

BigAl205 said:


> I was having issues with the system...backup camera wasn't switching on in reverse, and the system would periodically flake out to where it would automatically revert to the phone screen. I could press another button, it would change for a split second, then go back to phone. It seemed to work fine when I started up the system, but hitting the turn signal the first time would cause it to spaz out.
> 
> I fixed the backup camera issue...I'm slightly colorblind, especially between blue and purple, so I had the blue/white wire from the Maestro hooked up to the purple/white of the radio harness, and vice-versa. It's working fine now.
> 
> I pulled the Maestro, re-flashed it, and it seemed to be doing okay until I tried adjusting time alignment while sitting at a drive-thru. It didn't change screens on me, but I lost most (but not all) steering wheel controls. I pulled into a parking spot, rebooted everything, and it worked fine all the way to work. As long as it doesn't flake on my while driving, I can deal with not making adjustments without restarting. I'm going to try a few more troubleshooting ideas before I start a thread on the Maestro's forum.


This is one of the reasons I didnt want to do the aftermarket headunit. The best way if you want to keep radio and xm perfect is to just use the jl fix 86.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Well, truth be told, CarPlay would sometimes mess up with the factory radio, also. If I left the phone in the truck while getting out to run a few errands, it would eventually freeze up the radio control.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

I use the 7 inch version of this radio in my car. The signal it puts out is very strong and clean. Everything else about the radio is below average. Very slow interface and only one USB with no support for USB hub. I am very happy with the sound quality however. I love that Metra faceplate. It looks like it belongs in your truck. I used the NAV-TV in my Silverado. The signal is as clean as any aftermarket radio with no hic-ups. I was able to retain all 5 USB ports.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



Stycker said:


> I use the 7 inch version of this radio in my car. The signal it puts out is very strong and clean. Everything else about the radio is below average. Very slow interface and only one USB with no support for USB hub. I am very happy with the sound quality however. I love that Metra faceplate. It looks like it belongs in your truck. I used the NAV-TV in my Silverado. The signal is as clean as any aftermarket radio with no hic-ups. I was able to retain all 5 USB ports.


Do you have Bose?


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Yes I have the Bose.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



Stycker said:


> Yes I have the Bose.


Nav tv only works with bose. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Yeah, that's my big issue. My truck DOESN'T have Bose, so the Nav-Tv isn't compatible.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Yeah, Bose is an expensive "upgrade" last I heard but sometimes it's worth the cost to make life easier for factory integration. Not sure I woulda paid extra for it either though unless I was buying used and the right truck happened to have it in there. Kinda like my Jeep did with the Alpine Premium II system.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



ToNasty said:


> This is one of the reasons I didnt want to do the aftermarket headunit. The best way if you want to keep radio and xm perfect is to just use the jl fix 86.


Fix86 will not fix all pass filters, or improve a crappy signal.

Good to see this build log though

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



BigAl205 said:


> Yeah, that's my big issue. My truck DOESN'T have Bose, so the Nav-Tv isn't compatible.


If I remember correctly, it CAN be. Its hit or miss and will depend on the tuner.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



SkizeR said:


> Fix86 will not fix all pass filters, or improve a crappy signal.
> 
> Good to see this build log though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


The fix 86 from whatvive done is just basically taking place of a hi low converter. It also deletes chimes which is the issue in these trucks. I wouldn't use it as dsp duties but as a hi low it works great. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



ToNasty said:


> The fix 86 from whatvive done is just basically taking place of a hi low converter. It also deletes chimes which is the issue in these trucks. I wouldn't use it as dsp duties but as a hi low it works great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


But it will sum the all pass filter that is on these systems. No good. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



SkizeR said:


> But it will sum the all pass filter that is on these systems. No good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


And crappy speaker outputs is junk in junk out. Been there done that.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



SkizeR said:


> But it will sum the all pass filter that is on these systems. No good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I'm not totally sure what that means but I have done it twice with a mosconi dsp on these trucks and it worked great. Please explain. Maybe I did something wrong 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



ToNasty said:


> I'm not totally sure what that means but I have done it twice with a mosconi dsp on these trucks and it worked great. Please explain. Maybe I did something wrong
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


It means that if the 18 Silverado is anything like the 19 silverado, or a lot of other 18 GM cars, or many other 18 cars for that matter, it features an all pass filter at around 250hz to combat comb filtering from both seats instead of using signal delay, which only fixes it in one seat. Problem is, you cannot sum one channel with an all pass to another channel without it. It creates cancellation that cannot be fixed. When summing in a dsp like the fix (which cannot fix all pass filters), or any other dsp, its like summing 2 channels that have opposite polarity, except only in a certain range of frequencies.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All-pass_filter


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Okay...hehe...so, funny story...

I haven't had much of a chance to troubleshoot the control issues the past couple of days. It actually got to the point that the steering wheel controls would quit working almost immediately. I remembered the radio came with a wireless remote, which I've rarely ever used on previous radios due to the idiotic button layout. I figured I would use it until I could do some more troubleshooting. As it would have it, the remote didn't work either...so I figured that since the Maestro was plugged into the wired remote port, it must be overriding the IR remote. Before I left the house this morning, I un-bolted the screen real quick and disconnected the 3.5mm plug from the radio.










I buttoned everything back up, and the wireless remote started working, so I went on about my day. On the way to breakfast, without thinking, I pressed the steering wheel button to adjust the volume...and to my complete surprise, IT WORKED! So I tried all the other buttons, and everything is working as it should. Thinking back, I recalled the Maestro had a data cable that had a Molex connector on each end that plugged into the radio, so the 3.5mm plug must be some redundant control. I got to wondering if I left it unplugged, what functionality I would lose. I would do more research when I got home.

Well, it turns out...and this is the funny part...that 3.5mm plug isn't a data connection for wired remote after all. It's actually an _audio_ plug that was supposed to be plugged into the AUX-in cable. In fact, it said as much right there in the $&^*ing installation manual. :blush:










Sooo...I got everything wired correctly this time, and everything seems to working properly. It appears the only functionality I lost was the "Now Playing" screen now longer displays at the bottom of the gauge cluster...it instead shows "Audio Off". It's no big deal, but somewhat disappointing.

Also, the plug that hooks up to the ODBII port doesn't play well with others. I have a module that prevents the engine from dropping from 8-cylinders to 4, and I thought using a y-adapter plug would allow me to use both, but the radio shows connection error on the gauges screen when the module is plugged in. I'm not sure that I really need more gauges, so I might just disconnect it and use the bypass module instead.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

I also got some new toys

An upgraded soldering station to use with my new Hakko soldering iron











And some more goodies


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Glad you got a figured out. Man that's a big ol booty on the bynine!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

For those who don't know, I bought a Helix DSP Pro from Erin...and for those who don't know who Erin is, she's the ugly purple-haired chick with the new Civic.

Anyhoo...I bought a couple of accessories for it











I wanted the ability to run digital straight from my iPhone to the Helix, so I got the Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter to go directly to the Helix HEC HD Audio USB Interface. For volume and subwoofer control, I didn't really want a Director, so I opted for the URC.3


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

No, no, no...Erin is the blonde chick in the purple outfit. His (her?) hair wasn't purple.

Jay


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



BigAl205 said:


> For those who don't know, I bought a Helix DSP Pro from Erin...and for those who don't know who Erin is, she's the ugly purple-haired chick with the new Civic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I'm doing except with a mosconi. You have a single coax in for the phone or hi res player?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



BigAl205 said:


> For those who don't know, I bought a Helix DSP Pro from Erin...and for those who don't know who Erin is, she's the ugly purple-haired chick with the new Civic.


Oh, I see. Hence the unisex name. Lol  (J/K Erin)

Did you recently add "205" to your name, or do I just have a memory?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



DavidRam said:


> Oh, I see. Hence the unisex name. Lol  (J/K Erin)
> 
> Did you recently add "205" to your name, or do I just have a memory?


He's had the 205 as long as I've known him. You're just losing it:laugh:


----------



## Phobos223 (Aug 20, 2019)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Nice truck! Looking forward to seeing this play out as I am in the middle of doing my 2018 Sierra


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



Phobos223 said:


> Nice truck! Looking forward to seeing this play out as I am in the middle of doing my 2018 Sierra


These trucks are a pain in the ass

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> He's had the 205 as long as I've known him. You're just losing it:laugh:


I was afraid of that...  :worried: :blush:


----------



## Phobos223 (Aug 20, 2019)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



ToNasty said:


> These trucks are a pain in the ass
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


My install is done, now just learning to tune it


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



ToNasty said:


> This is what I'm doing except with a mosconi. You have a single coax in for the phone or hi res player?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I'm going to use digital audio over USB from the iPhone...or at least I hope it works. I may also go ahead and run a digital coax in case I decide to get a dedicated player later.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



DavidRam said:


> Oh, I see. Hence the unisex name. Lol  (J/K Erin)
> 
> Did you recently add "205" to your name, or do I just have a memory?


Lol, it's been like that since 2007. You need to put down the contact cement


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

*2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Al is going to be in the running for installer of the year with this build! 

Well Played my friend! Installation Manuals are your friend 

I’m hoping this beast will be all done by the GA meet in November!!! Good Luck Bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



BigAl205 said:


> I'm going to use digital audio over USB from the iPhone...or at least I hope it works. I may also go ahead and run a digital coax in case I decide to get a dedicated player later.




My iPhone played just fine with the camera adapter and USB HEC - you shouldn’t have any issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



bertholomey said:


> Al is going to be in the running for installer of the year with this build!
> 
> Well Played my friend! Installation Manuals are your friend
> 
> ...


Which SC meet?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

*2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



BigAl205 said:


> Which SC meet?




What do you mean, “Which SC meet?” The GA meet of course on the 16th  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

SC = Super Cool


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



ErinH said:


> SC = Super Cool




You got that right!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Daaaagnabbit! I'm not hip to this youngster lingo


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



BigAl205 said:


> Daaaagnabbit! I'm not hip to this youngster lingo




“The fire truck done runned off!” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mitchc1113 (May 29, 2018)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



BigAl205 said:


> Yeah, that's my big issue. My truck DOESN'T have Bose, so the Nav-Tv isn't compatible.


You can still use the Nav-TV but u have to send them your radio I believe and they make it compatible, but it's an extra few hundred I believe...

Best bet is to use the Pac Audio Ap4-gm61 Amp Pro. Now technically Pac will say it's not compatible with non Bose units, but that's not quite true. Theres 1 hiccup where for whatever reason if you install it in a non Bose setup the transmitted signals (Am/Fm/Xm) put out a weird non stereo signal. It's not mono either, it's some random L or R... but honestly the only real difference I notice is it doesnt seem quite as loud when I switch to XM. But everything else works 100% like it should, all other sources Bluetooth, CD, Aux, USB, Wifi Streaming all sound amazing. The tuner issue is so minimal and I dont really listen to XM for music much anyways that it worked out well for my 18 Non Bose... and anyone I havent told about the issue 1st has not been able to tell there was anything wrong with the XM signal... I tell them afterwards and they all say I would have never noticed if you didnt tell me...

For direct plug n play the Pac Ap4-gm61 is the way to go, the JL Fix 86 is another great product, but I think the Pac is better suited bc of the plug n play, chime adjustments and other features it offers being specifically made for these radios...

Just my opinion tho, switching to the Pac amp pro from an Audiocontrol lc2i was the single biggest upgrade I've made. Its had the biggest difference in sound, I think even greater than going from an undersized 1ft^3 underseat prefab enclosure with a Sundown SD3 12 seeing 750 watts to a proper ported seat delete enclosure 2.75ft^3 custom built to spec for a Soundqubed HDS3.1 12" running off a Soubdqubed S1.1250... You can imagine the bass output difference from the 2 sub setups... yet I still think the Amp Pro made a bigger difference (comparing change in sound, not loudness or bass, just overall change in setup).

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



Mitchc1113 said:


> You can still use the Nav-TV but u have to send them your radio I believe and they make it compatible, but it's an extra few hundred I believe...
> 
> Best bet is to use the Pac Audio Ap4-gm61 Amp Pro. Now technically Pac will say it's not compatible with non Bose units, but that's not quite true. Theres 1 hiccup where for whatever reason if you install it in a non Bose setup the transmitted signals (Am/Fm/Xm) put out a weird non stereo signal. It's not mono either, it's some random L or R... but honestly the only real difference I notice is it doesnt seem quite as loud when I switch to XM. But everything else works 100% like it should, all other sources Bluetooth, CD, Aux, USB, Wifi Streaming all sound amazing. The tuner issue is so minimal and I dont really listen to XM for music much anyways that it worked out well for my 18 Non Bose... and anyone I havent told about the issue 1st has not been able to tell there was anything wrong with the XM signal... I tell them afterwards and they all say I would have never noticed if you didnt tell me...
> 
> ...


Nope. It doesn't always work. And you'll lose CarPlay/android auto

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchc1113 (May 29, 2018)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



ToNasty said:


> These trucks are a pain in the ass
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I've learned that over the past 16 months myself... my biggest issue is just time, finally getting a bit more free time to finish this 15 month project. I'm hoping my tuning experience wont be as much of a pain as others.

I have the Pac Audio Ap4-gm61 Amp Pro which gives signal to my Dayton Audio DSP-408... that's the heart of my system which is a 2 way active front stage SB Acoustics SB17NRXC35 mids and Tang Band 25-2176s tweeters with NVX VSP65 coaxials for my rear and a Resilient Sounds Platinum 12 subwoofer. Sub is also run active, have yet to decide 100% if I'm going to use the NVXs in the rears and whether to use them active... 

My secret weapon that will hopefully make my tuning experience a bit easier is the Audiofrog Umi-1 USB Mic kit... hoping using this great product from Andy along with my laptop and REW that I'll easily be able to identify & fix my trouble areas in my frequency curve... Hopefully the hardest part will be inputting #s into the DSP software... but we shall see n hopefully soon! Only have to install the front stage now (door speakers already have 14awg wire run from amp thru molex to speakers, which is the hard part) just have to run wire to dash and then throw in the speakers...

Anyone have experience with tweeters in the dash locations? How do they sound overall? How do they sound vs other locations, sail panels, C pillars?? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



Mitchc1113 said:


> I've learned that over the past 16 months myself... my biggest issue is just time, finally getting a bit more free time to finish this 15 month project. I'm hoping my tuning experience wont be as much of a pain as others.
> 
> I have the Pac Audio Ap4-gm61 Amp Pro which gives signal to my Dayton Audio DSP-408... that's the heart of my system which is a 2 way active front stage SB Acoustics SB17NRXC35 mids and Tang Band 25-2176s tweeters with NVX VSP65 coaxials for my rear and a Resilient Sounds Platinum 12 subwoofer. Sub is also run active, have yet to decide 100% if I'm going to use the NVXs in the rears and whether to use them active...
> 
> ...


I have yet to get tweeters to sound "perfect" in the stock dash location. Tested in mine and a few other k2 trucks (when mine was torn apart) and I just couldn't get it right 

I think it's because I have a regular cab but not sure

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchc1113 (May 29, 2018)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



ToNasty said:


> Nope. It doesn't always work. And you'll lose CarPlay/android auto
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Hmm... well then even another reason to go with the Pac Amp Pro, dont lose any features at all. Just gain features like totally muting the chimes if you like... CarPlay/Android Auto, Bluetooth, USB, Sirius, Using Hotspot on my phone for wifi so I can stream Spotify, Pandora, iHeart, Amazon directly from the headunit... Everything works as it should. I always thought Pac as more of a cheaper/budget LOC option for vehicles...

This Amp Pro has completely changed my opinion of PAC as a company, no joke. It's been awesome and made me go from thinking "eh I'm not exactly sure about this whole DSP craze, def sounds better with the Dayton DSP-408 vs my LC2i but I dunno about the whole I'll never go back to running passive crossovers." Then I started seeing more n more about not just the importance of having that clean/flat signal, but that it was an absolute must for any DSP and just how bad the stock signal from the 8" Silverado radios really was... I was a bit hesitant about paying $250, but once you hear the audible difference... it was like "Ok, now I get it! Now I understand why guys say once you get a DSP & run active you'll never go back!"

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phobos223 (Aug 20, 2019)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



ToNasty said:


> I have yet to get tweeters to sound "perfect" in the stock dash location. Tested in mine and a few other k2 trucks (when mine was torn apart) and I just couldn't get it right
> 
> I think it's because I have a regular cab but not sure
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I just installed some GB15s in my 18 Sierra in the dash spots. Sounds pretty good and I haven't even tuned yet. Will report back after tuning if interested


----------



## Mitchc1113 (May 29, 2018)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



Phobos223 said:


> I just installed some GB15s in my 18 Sierra in the dash spots. Sounds pretty good and I haven't even tuned yet. Will report back after tuning if interested


Def would like to hear your thoughts once tuned... I'm finally going to be getting around to my mids/highs n cant decide. I was thinking possibly going with the sail panel, I have the Memphis 15-PRX275s full range 2.75" dash speakers, right now they're running off the HU and actually sound good, so I'd imagine theyd improve greatly with a little power. So I could keep those there, tweets in sail panel n mids in doors going with a 3 way active front stage. But I've heard 3 way can be difficult to tune vs a 2 way front. But I also have the Audiofrog Umi-1 USB mic tuning kit so I'm wondering if that would make it a lot easier to get my Dayton Audio DSP-408 dialed in with a active 3 way...

Or I can mount the tweeters in the dash n remove the full range. I already have adapters made up for the tweeters if I go the dash route...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phobos223 (Aug 20, 2019)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



Mitchc1113 said:


> Def would like to hear your thoughts once tuned... I'm finally going to be getting around to my mids/highs n cant decide. I was thinking possibly going with the sail panel, I have the Memphis 15-PRX275s full range 2.75" dash speakers, right now they're running off the HU and actually sound good, so I'd imagine theyd improve greatly with a little power. So I could keep those there, tweets in sail panel n mids in doors going with a 3 way active front stage. But I've heard 3 way can be difficult to tune vs a 2 way front. But I also have the Audiofrog Umi-1 USB mic tuning kit so I'm wondering if that would make it a lot easier to get my Dayton Audio DSP-408 dialed in with a active 3 way...
> 
> Or I can mount the tweeters in the dash n remove the full range. I already have adapters made up for the tweeters if I go the dash route...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


So I got the GB15s up in the dash and tuned with an UMI-1 as well and hit the target curve easily. Sounds fantastic, especially at louder volumes. Much better than stock and the Kenwoods 2.5s I had in there before the AFs. I am running active 2 way with GB60s in the doors. Pushing 75W to the GB15s and perhaps about 100-125 to the GB60s (these are on a separate amp bridged @ 2x200 but is turned way down). One of these days I will make a build log to post all the pictures I took, hopefully will help some guys out.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Hmmm...what have we here?










Whatever it is...it's well packaged









BOOM!!!









The tinsel leads are laced thru the spider









The cone on this thing is *THICK*. I didn't rally have a good way to measure it, so I made a fixed zero measurement on a set of calipers









I couldn't hold the camera and measure at the same time, but the cone is 3/16" thick









Yup, that's thicker than a drill driver bit









I'm curious to see how well it performs


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Man, that thing looks awesome!


----------



## Phobos223 (Aug 20, 2019)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

WOW! Where the hell is that gonna go? The bed??


----------



## Silver-n-black (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

It has to go in the bed unless you remove the backseat.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



Phobos223 said:


> WOW! Where the hell is that gonna go? The bed??


Back seat delete!!! HaHa


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

I know where it's going. Should do a good job providing plenty of CLEAN low bass for a low bass whore like Al


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



Phobos223 said:


> WOW! Where the hell is that gonna go? The bed??


Back seat delete!!! HaHa. I love it.


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



Stycker said:


> Back seat delete!!! HaHa. I love it.


I've had the "60 portion" of the back seat out of mine for a while now (I mean, perpetual build right?) and it's actually pretty nice!

The "40 portion" has the carseat for the kiddo but the rest is wide open, the dog loves it.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

B L O W _ T H R O U G H !!!


:rimshot:



epper:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



DavidRam said:


> B L O W _ T H R O U G H !!!
> 
> 
> :rimshot:
> ...


And two more 18's.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



ajt976 said:


> I've had the "60 portion" of the back seat out of mine for a while now (I mean, perpetual build right?) and it's actually pretty nice!
> 
> The "40 portion" has the carseat for the kiddo but the rest is wide open, the dog loves it.


DING! DING! DING! We have a winner!

The 60/40 rear seat will become a BOOM/40 rear seat


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



BigAl205 said:


> DING! DING! DING! We have a winner!
> 
> The 60/40 rear seat will become a BOOM/40 rear seat


Ha, where do I claim my prize?! 

I was holding out for David's suggestion with some holes cut in your back wall and a sweet "tool box sub enclosure"!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

So, you gonna put 12's up front in the doors?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



ErinH said:


> So, you gonna put 12's up front in the doors?


Gotta 1-up Clay:laugh:


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



ajt976 said:


> Ha, where do I claim my prize?!
> 
> I was holding out for David's suggestion with some holes cut in your back wall and a sweet "tool box sub enclosure"!


I'm not sure drywall screws would hold an 18...it might need two per hole 



ErinH said:


> So, you gonna put 12's up front in the doors?


Why do you keep giving away all my secret plans?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



BigAl205 said:


> Why do you keep giving away all my secret plans?


I don't know. I can't help myself.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



BigAl205 said:


> I'm not sure drywall screws would hold an 18...it might need two per hole
> 
> Why do you keep giving away all my secret plans?


I am the modren man (Secret, secret, I've got a secret)
Styx - Mr Roboto


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



BigAl205 said:


> I'm not sure drywall screws would hold an 18...it might need two per hole
> 
> Why do you keep giving away all my secret plans?


DUDE!!! If you use drywall screws for that beauty, I will ban myself from this site and begin identifying as a gay Puerto Rican woman (because I can)!!! 

I will personally pay for whatever hardware you want, as long as it's machine screws and nuts of some sort. You need to screw some nuts, man!!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

:lol:


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



mumbles said:


> I am the modren man (Secret, secret, I've got a secret)
> Styx - Mr Roboto


That's been the first sing I've played on several new systems


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



BigAl205 said:


> That's been the first sing I've played on several new systems


Go with what you know!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Can't wait to see the seat delete enclosure!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



SkizeR said:


> But it will sum the all pass filter that is on these systems. No good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk




THe fix uses a very short fir to smooth out an all pass and crossover spin



It works fairly well on a two way, wasn’t super impressed with theee way 

I couldn’t tell you how many taps, as my rep told me about it , but latency is low 
5.33ms so probably 512taps at 48k would make sense with those numbers


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



oabeieo said:


> THe fix uses a very short fir to smooth out an all pass and crossover spin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is not true. Your rep was lying to you. 

Right from JL.. "It cannot correct them (all pass filters). Sometimes, if the polarity inversion is near the crossover freq, it will see it as delay and apply delay on other ch to correct. No, the fix does not use FIR filters."


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



BigAl205 said:


> Yeah, that's my big issue. My truck DOESN'T have Bose, so the Nav-Tv isn't compatible.




The pac amp pro will work even without Bose 


Look at the tuner and see if it’s I/O 4 or I/O5 or I/O6

It will work on IO5 and IO6 even if non Bose 
It should at least output audio. I’ve done it on a few silverados non Bose and got audio to output anyway.


Maybe call PAC tech support and ask them. I have one if there techs tell me it will still output audio (it may be fixed with no volume control tho) nothing any dsp with a remote should be able to handle.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> oabeieo said:
> 
> 
> > THe fix uses a very short fir to smooth out an all pass and crossover spin
> ...


I gave up on trying to find something for factory integration for these trucks. I said screw it I'm bypassing the headunit


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



ToNasty said:


> I gave up on trying to find something for factory integration for these trucks. I said screw it I'm bypassing the headunit




Lol I don’t blame you one bit 

The amp pro works great though, even has an optical port. Chime control , 

But yeah I would have done that also , but just sayin ive gotten them to work 
Wasn’t fun or easy and took some ingenuity


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



oabeieo said:


> Lol I don’t blame you one bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I could have found a module that made the amfm and xm sound right I'd have gotten it. Using my hi res player and phone as a source unit was just easier and saved me a few hundred. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



ToNasty said:


> If I could have found a module that made the amfm and xm sound right I'd have gotten it. Using my hi res player and phone as a source unit was just easier and saved me a few hundred.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I am Not mad at you.  

Soo much better in aftermarket


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

It's a moot point. The Pioneer is working just fine now.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



BigAl205 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTT!!!


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

This escalated quickly


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

OOOH! OK. I saw Steve's FB post about Big Al's truck, but didn't put 2 and 2 together. 

This 'bout to get gud.

Jay


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



JayinMI said:


> OOOH! OK. I saw Steve's FB post about Big Al's truck, but didn't put 2 and 2 together.
> 
> This 'bout to get gud.
> 
> Jay


I guess he's keeping it a secret, cuz I don't see it


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Maybe it was Instagram?
Or a FB group he posted in? I can't find it now, either.

Jay


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



JayinMI said:


> Maybe it was Instagram?
> Or a FB group he posted in? I can't find it now, either.
> 
> Jay


Al found the post it... We had to tag him in it and threaten to drop 10mm sockets in the dash but he found it.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

I wouldn't complain...I can always use extra 10mm sockets


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



BigAl205 said:


> I wouldn't complain...I can always use extra 10mm sockets


Always the size you lose because it's the one you use the most. Used my deep 10mm socket today, lol.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

The man, the myth, the legend...


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Can't wait to see what you and Steve Cook up on the truck, LOL!

But if you don't end up with some serious missing sheet metal you wimped out!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

looking good so far


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

What is the heat formable stuff they're using? I assume it's some sort of plastic to seal up the holes in the door?

So, what kind of 18" are you doing? lol

Jay


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



JayinMI said:


> What is the heat formable stuff they're using? I assume it's some sort of plastic to seal up the holes in the door?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its ampere deadener. And sub is if I'm not mistaken a dayton um18

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



JayinMI said:


> What is the heat formable stuff they're using? I assume it's some sort of plastic to seal up the holes in the door?
> 
> So, what kind of 18" are you doing? lol
> 
> Jay


If they did them the same way they did mine (and I'm sure they did), they used sheet metal to cover the holes and then Vibra Flex for CLD:
https://www.droppinhzcaraudio.com/products/ampere-audio-vibra-flex-160mil-sound-deadener-21-sq-ft


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Yup...it's 160mil Vibra-Flex, and the sub is a Dayton Ultimax 18


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Holy crap... look at the detail the put into that cabinet brace! Nice work!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

I've decided to dub this _Big Al's Mullet System_

...all business up front, and party in the back :rockon:


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



BigAl205 said:


> I've decided to dub this _Big Al's Mullet System_
> 
> ...all business up front, and party in the back :rockon:


Seems I've heard this before


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

Wow! That caused me to picture a bodacious mullet on Big Al! That would be so Rad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*

For me, it would be a skullet

AKA The Gallagher


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*



mumbles said:


> Seems I've heard this before


Yeah, but I hated to waste it on you


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71*










AWESOME looking enclosure!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Darn Al I see you have them killing it over there. Makes me want to hurry up and complete my exterior mods and then get ready for the audio aspect.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> Darn Al I see you have them killing it over there. Makes me want to hurry up and complete my exterior mods and then get ready for the audio aspect.


Howdy, stranger...so what are you having done?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well for my needs everything is done with the truck. Lift, wheels and tires, exhaust, tonneau cover, bedliner, bedstep, custom graphics,throttle enhancement, swapped hood, painted to match pieces, cold air intake, custom lighting, custom oil catch can, etc,etc,etc. 

The only thing that I want / need to do is the SQ. But I do not want to continue cluttering your fine thread with my nonsense lol..


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Good hearing from you, Ben


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Al, I’m still here even though you folks don’t hear much from me lol.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Looking Sweet!


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Very nice! I’m very jealous that you have such an awesome installer so close to you.

Are you still using the Morels that you showed earlier in the thread?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Chris12 said:


> Very nice! I’m very jealous that you have such an awesome installer so close to you.
> 
> Are you still using the Morels that you showed earlier in the thread?


Morel, Dayton, and some Aurasound, if you look closely


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

So, the subwoofer mounts to the enclosure and then there's the red/black trim piece that goes in over it? That's pretty friggin' sweet! 

I imagine it's gotta be a big weight off your shoulders knowing this is getting done and getting done right. And should be back in time for your GTG.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

We're shooting for Wednesday.

So if I competed in MECA or IASCA, what class do you think I'd qualify for?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

BigAl205 said:


> We're shooting for Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> So if I competed in MECA or IASCA, what class do you think I'd qualify for?


I think meca mod or modex or extreme depending on where the tweeters are. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> We're shooting for Wednesday.
> 
> So if I competed in MECA or IASCA, what class do you think I'd qualify for?





ToNasty said:


> I think meca mod or modex or extreme depending on where the tweeters are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


You're using stock locations other than tweeters, right? If so, I would think you'd be somewhere in the street to mod street area. I don't know the rules that well but I don't think you'd have to go in to modex. Steve should have a better idea, though.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

The mids and 6x9's are in the factory locations, the tweets are on the sails. I think the only deciding factor will be removal of the back seat.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1btKWe6dRKIHEP4hlVCj1Nj1n2-ktmVMv/view


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ahhh. Forgot about the back seat.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ErinH said:


> Ahhh. Forgot about the back seat.


So did I I think modex and up and can do anything you want with the subwoofer. Anything below (I think) it has to be in the rear most area (in a truck behind the seat or under)

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I thought I saw some Aura sound Whispers (IIRC) in the seatbelt bolt hole. lol

Looks awesome! Steve is doing a great job.

Jay


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

BigAl205 said:


>


This calls for moar fab...










Also...










And...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Man, what a sweet set up.


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

I need those sail panels in my life...

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

ajt976 said:


> I need those sail panels in my life...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I second that!!!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

It's been a while since I update this, but I just competed at Finals for the first time, and I won 3rd place in Modified Street


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> It's been a while since I update this, but I just competed at Finals for the first time, and I won 3rd place in Modified Street


Awesome result Al! The truck has been steadily improving, and I’m stoked that it did so well at Finals! Looking forward to my next demo!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ribrown (May 2, 2012)

That is awesome BigAl! Can you most some more pictures of the finished install? Very interested as I have a 2014 Double Cab.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

ribrown said:


> That is awesome BigAl! Can you most some more pictures of the finished install? Very interested as I have a 2014 Double Cab.


I'll see what I can come up with. I post more updates on my site 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71 by Audio-X


bertholomey said:


> Awesome result Al! The truck has been steadily improving, and I’m stoked that it did so well at Finals! Looking forward to my next demo!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just a few more days...


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Way to go Al. I'm excited for you. Solid work on that truck.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Stycker said:


> Way to go Al. I'm excited for you. Solid work on that truck.


Thanks, it sounds much better than it did at SVR. Are you gonna compete next year?


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

*Congratulations!*


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

BigAl205 said:


> Thanks, it sounds much better than it did at SVR. Are you gonna compete next year?


Yes I hope to compete next year. hopefully we get to meet up again. I enjoyed talking to you and everyone else. I have a completely new look and sound as well. Check out Nick Apicella's facebook page. I qualified for finals but could not make it there. I would love to show up some year. I'm tired of my wife laughing at my little 6 inch trophy. LOL.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

BigAl205 said:


> Just a few more days...


I'm looking forward to being insulted about being a Brit at least once


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

You're on, Frenchy!


----------

